# tog fishing



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Im stumped!!! we fished for them last year and i caught none. i did land a 35 inch striper but no tog . tried a second trip out 2 weeks later a 46" drum ,.
Tried last weekend my buddy caught a 19" tog , and me ....well Nothing. i cant for the life of me hook one. 


anyone have any tips/advice ?


----------



## D_Hood87 (Apr 15, 2009)

what size hooks are you using, bait and where(structure) are you trying to catch them? also what rig are you using


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

As soon as that rod tips twitches you need to set the hook. Tog are awesome bait stealers due to their unique mouth structure. If the rod tip goes "bump, bump" chances are your picked clean. Use green crabs cut into quarters to help get a better hook set. Good Luck!


----------

